# Cisco 1811W Wireless Configuration



## pelagos (Sep 6, 2009)

I am trying to configure the wireless interfaces on a Cisco 1811W but everytime I try to open the "Wireless Application" I get HTTP 404: Web Page cannot be found. I have have installed the SDM that came with the device and I have tried the Cisco CP v1.4. Both the SDM and CP work fine until I try to initiate the Wireless Application. 
I am using J2SE 5_19 and IE7 and XPSP3. I have included a snippet of my router show version and running below.
Thanks in advance.

****************
Cisco IOS Software, C181X Software (C181X-ADVENTERPRISEK9-M), Version 12.4(15)XY
3, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc3)
****************
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 6697 bytes
!
version 12.4
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname LIDAR_RTR1
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
no logging buffered
enable secret 5 $1$jGbk$ncMBtl/EgImMh3DiD7N0J1
enable password pelagos
!
no aaa new-model
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-4224630923
enrollment selfsigned
subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-4224630923
revocation-check none
rsakeypair TP-self-signed-4224630923
!
crypto pki trustpoint tti
revocation-check crl
rsakeypair tti
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-4224630923
certificate self-signed 01
30820255 308201BE A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
69666963 6174652D 34323234 36333039 3233301E 170D3039 30393035 32323336
33355A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D34 32323436
33303932 3330819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
8100E72A CF030F35 341BA471 7B11C46D CE0D89AB 3D5EE52A 76B887FE 1CD29D7A
93DAB682 5FE09D14 A2274F60 509B912E 98D599B6 B841568D C886EA44 2F5071BF
C01E0F3B AEC0D637 1B88BAAA 78CF868B A086C6AB A2D2DAAD 396273FC E442932D
E6542266 318D618F 2550B4CF 11DD0D8E 5031FB0E 4B6F4D34 D54CC9F5 0059D955
767F0203 010001A3 7D307B30 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30280603
551D1104 21301F82 1D4C4944 41525F52 5452312E 66756772 6F70656C 61676F73
2E6C6F63 616C301F 0603551D 23041830 16801421 FAB469F5 34E3E534 FF852F4A
29AD76C5 D43EC730 1D060355 1D0E0416 041421FA B469F534 E3E534FF 852F4A29
AD76C5D4 3EC7300D 06092A86 4886F70D 01010405 00038181 00BDD7B8 FD240981
56D51C22 AC0695AC DF163C15 8B9EB329 A5A155CD 607D5AFB 359BCB11 2430BB47
9693A373 70FB37BC 4EE72182 1C0961BB 4696F788 7C1BABC6 DA553482 C964E5E6
E747EE91 FA70BD55 8617B848 155341A4 3E23366B 54074DDA C757662A 361F02EE
5A0C482D EACDEEBA 92F77C10 D0BE45EA 216FD267 4D14960F E5
quit
crypto pki certificate chain tti
!
!
!
!
!
!
ip cef
no ipv6 cef
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
parameter-map type regex sdm-regex-nonascii
pattern [^\x00-\x80]

!
!
username Administrator privilege 15 password 0 pelagos
archive
log config
hidekeys
!
!
!
class-map type inspect match-any SDM_HTTPS
match access-group name SDM_HTTPS
class-map type inspect match-any SDM_SSH
match access-group name SDM_SSH
class-map type inspect match-any SDM_SHELL
match access-group name SDM_SHELL
class-map type inspect match-any sdm-cls-access
match class-map SDM_HTTPS
match class-map SDM_SSH
match class-map SDM_SHELL
class-map type inspect match-any sdm-cls-insp-traffic
match protocol cuseeme
match protocol dns
match protocol ftp
match protocol h323
match protocol https
match protocol icmp
match protocol imap
match protocol pop3
match protocol netshow
match protocol shell
match protocol realmedia
match protocol rtsp
match protocol smtp extended
match protocol sql-net
match protocol streamworks
match protocol tftp
match protocol vdolive
match protocol tcp
match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-insp-traffic
match class-map sdm-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-any SDM-Voice-permit
match protocol h323
match protocol skinny
match protocol sip
class-map type inspect match-any sdm-cls-icmp-access
match protocol icmp
match protocol tcp
match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-access
match class-map sdm-cls-access
match access-group 101
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-icmp-access
match class-map sdm-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-invalid-src
match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-protocol-http
match protocol http
!
!
policy-map type inspect sdm-permit-icmpreply
class type inspect sdm-icmp-access
inspect
class class-default
pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-inspect
class type inspect sdm-invalid-src
drop log
class type inspect sdm-insp-traffic
inspect
class type inspect sdm-protocol-http
inspect
class type inspect SDM-Voice-permit
inspect
class class-default
pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-permit
class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security sdm-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
service-policy type inspect sdm-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
service-policy type inspect sdm-permit
zone-pair security sdm-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
service-policy type inspect sdm-inspect
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0
description $FW_OUTSIDE$
ip address dhcp
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly
zone-member security out-zone
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet1
no ip address
shutdown
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface FastEthernet4
!
interface FastEthernet5
!
interface FastEthernet6
!
interface FastEthernet7
!
interface FastEthernet8
!
interface FastEthernet9
!
interface Dot11Radio0
no ip address
shutdown
speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0
54.0
station-role root
!
interface Dot11Radio1
no ip address
shutdown
speed basic-6.0 9.0 basic-12.0 18.0 basic-24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
station-role root
!
interface Vlan1
description $FW_INSIDE$
ip address 192.168.1.250 255.255.255.0
ip nat inside
ip virtual-reassembly
zone-member security in-zone
!
interface Async1
no ip address
encapsulation slip
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 172.20.208.254
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface FastEthernet0 overload
!
ip access-list extended SDM_HTTPS
remark SDM_ACL Category=1
permit tcp any any eq 443
ip access-list extended SDM_SHELL
remark SDM_ACL Category=1
permit tcp any any eq cmd
ip access-list extended SDM_SSH
remark SDM_ACL Category=1
permit tcp any any eq 22
!
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark SDM_ACL Category=128
access-list 101 permit ip 172.20.208.0 0.0.0.255 any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 1 protocol ipx permit
!
!
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
line 1
modem InOut
stopbits 1
speed 115200
flowcontrol hardware
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password pelagos
login local
length 0
transport input telnet
!

!
webvpn cef
end

LIDAR_RTR1#
****************


----------



## willis682000 (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a known issue with that version of IOS. Update to the latest. Should correct the problem. :wink:


----------

